# Photographic Opportunism.



## Dave Spencer (30 May 2009)

Over the past two months I have been at work, with precious little time for aquascaping and photography. There was little I could do about the aquascaping, and a CO2 blunder left me without a tank for the IAPLC.

However, I decided to make the most of a bad situation and decided to start carrying my camera with me to work. No matter what the situation we are in, there is always a photograph out there. I have missed so many shots that I have decided that my camera is coming with me practically wherever I go.

The following are shots I have taken of Shotton Paper Mill, a site that neighbours my power station, and to whom we supply steam and power. The first two are sunrises, which I only ever see when I am on nightshift, so I would never have got them had I not been at work, which is a little ironic, I guess. 

I hope you like them.














Dave.


----------



## ceg4048 (30 May 2009)

Good idea Dave, I completely agree! I'm always regretting missed opportunities because I didn't have the camera with me at the time. Shame about your CO2 mishap mate.  
I especially like shot number 2, lots of drama there.

Cheers,


----------



## Dave Spencer (30 May 2009)

Cheers Clive.

Isn`t it about time we saw another tank from you, mate? 

Dave.


----------



## rawr (30 May 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Cheers Clive.
> 
> Isn`t it about time we saw another tank from you, mate?
> 
> Dave.


 I agree! Even if you just post some photos of past tanks, I dont' recall seeing any before but probably have at some point...

Those are great photos, I love the last one.


----------



## CeeBee (30 May 2009)

They are really stunning photographs.  For me, the third is superb.


----------



## ceg4048 (31 May 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Cheers Clive.
> 
> Isn`t it about time we saw another tank from you, mate?
> 
> Dave.


Mate I've been living in a hotel for the past 5 months. I've only just escaped last week. Can't even think about next tank until I figure out which box has my underwear...  



			
				rawr said:
			
		

> I agree! Even if you just post some photos of past tanks, I dont' recall seeing any before but probably have at some point...


Yeah, I'm not really a journal kind of guy. You can catch glimpses in past threads such as Limnophila aromatica - The Rice Paddy Herb and The Illusion of Color as well as in the EI tutorial.

Cheers,


----------



## Tony Swinney (31 May 2009)

Nice pics Dave   

I've got to agree about having a camera with you as much of the time as possible.  I've probably got as many good photos when I've not gone out specifically to shoot, as I have from "shoot-trips"   

Cheers

Tony


----------



## Dave Spencer (31 May 2009)

Cheers Tony and Caroline. The third one is my favourite too.  

I was outside (should have been working) taking the pics and watching the light get more and more dramatic. Once the Sun was below the mill building things died off a bit.

Dave.

EDIT: Cheers Thomas


----------



## George Farmer (31 May 2009)

I really like them all, Dave.  Great work.  

No.1 is my favourite.  The haze looks great and the grass in the foreground adds nice interest.  DoF control is great too, as keeping the grass sharp would have left the image too flat.  Composition is spot on too with nice horizon and sun position.  The smoke bellowing from the power station enhances the peaceful nature of the scene, as it shows there's little/no wind.

What I like about all three shots is the juxtaposition of a peacful overall scene with the enormous power created inside the building, indeed, used to power the very thing that you've captured the images with i.e. charging your camera batteries... 

The colours in no.2 are incredibly dramatic, almost surreal.  The horizon looks a little wonky to me, but it's probably not.

Lovin' the lens flare in no.3 but the pylons are too distracting for my taste.   It's either the building _or_ pylons for me, although I understand the reason for including them both, I think.

Well done mate.


----------



## Dave Spencer (31 May 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> Lovin' the lens flare in no.3 but the pylons are too distracting for my taste.   It's either the building _or_ pylons for me, although I understand the reason for including them both, I think.



Thanks for an excellent critique George. 

I have some shots that are just the towers and some that are of just the paper mill. The tower shots were OK, but the emissions from the stack interfered with the sky, and the shots of the paper mill in isolation had the power lines running across them, which would have taken some serious Photoshopping.

I know what you mean though, as I tried each on their own. I`m glad pics 1 and 2 are getting a mention though, as I thought 3 was by far the best pic.

Dave.


----------



## aaronnorth (31 May 2009)

pic 1 i dont seem to like at all - sorry :? It looks washed out & pale to me

pic 2 is my fave, as i love the dramatic, warm sky/ smoke.

pic 3, i love the shadows on the  pylon springs

I am very good at giving critique out though,  

thanks.


----------



## George Farmer (31 May 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> George Farmer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're welcome mate.  Credit's due...

I hope you don't mind but 5 mins in CS3 -


----------



## Dave Spencer (31 May 2009)

Cheers George. Even 5 mins on CS3 is a lot for me if I`m not converting to B+W.  

Aaron, the first pic is on a misty, dewy morning. Maybe your monitor needs calibrating.  

Dave.


----------



## aaronnorth (31 May 2009)

Dave Spencer said:
			
		

> Cheers George. Even 5 mins on CS3 is a lot for me if I`m not converting to B+W.
> 
> Aaron, the first pic is on a misty, dewy morning. Maybe your monitor needs calibrating.
> 
> Dave.



you know, it probably does  I have had it over a year and you are supposed to do it every month or so aren't you  lol


----------



## Dave Spencer (1 Jun 2009)

ceg4048 said:
			
		

> .....can't even think about next tank until I figure out which box has my underwear...



Clive, you are a clever bloke. I assume you are aware that if you turn your underwear inside out you can get another month`s worth of wear from them. 8) 

George, I take it you are a real whizz with the clone stamp and healing tools?

Aaron, if you want to get in to photography, and especially if you want to print off your work, definitely get your monitor calibrated.

Dave.


----------



## Joecoral (1 Jun 2009)

I also like #1 the most. you really get a feel for how cold it looks like it is!
good shots all three, however


----------



## CeeBee (1 Jun 2009)

George Farmer said:
			
		

> You're welcome mate.  Credit's due...
> 
> I hope you don't mind but 5 mins in CS3 -


 
Bring back the pylons!  I loved the way the light caught on the glass disks - the lines made my eye travel around the photo too.


----------

